# Tips on epoxy grout



## UrbanTile (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a good way to get the film off tile that epoxy leaves? I grouted some granite tile with epoxy grout and even after wiping it down several times and using warm water and vinegar there is still a slight film on the granite. Have any ideas on what to use to get this clean?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www2.dupont.com/Stone_Tech_Professional/en_US/products/clean/epoxy_grout_haze_remover.html


----------



## UrbanTile (Mar 11, 2009)

Well that was easy. 

Thanks!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sulfmatic acid with warm water.. This job was 650 sft.. All spectralock.. No problem ... I'm the epoxy king !!..


----------

